# Plush, Long Stock, or Standard Long Coat?



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a 4 month old female GSD. We were told by the breeder that she is a plush coat and registered her with AKC as such. However, she looks awfully poofy to me! Especially her ears/mane. I don't see anything on her legs or tail, really, but I am a novice at this.

What do you think?

Pictures are of her at 10.5 weeks, 3 months, and 4 months.

I appreciate you opinions!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She is an adorable long stock coat sable! As she gets older the fur will get longer and she'll probably darken up. What is her name? Welcome to the board, by the way!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

i dunno but she is REALLY CUTE!!!


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome!

Her name is Maya 

My husband and I were both raised with GSDs, but she is our first. We are completely in love with her!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if you get sick of her I'll send you my address


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Based on her ears I'd say long stock, you'll know better as she gets older. She's adorable!


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments on her! So is the long stock coat an 'acceptable' coat as far as the breed is concerned? I didn't think you could register a long coat GSD with AKC...or is that the long standard coat? What is the difference anyway? The undercoat, right?

IMO, she is perfect whatever she is.

Jakoda - we are in Salem, CT!


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh wow - small world! I just realized Whiteshepherds is from CT too!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

crisco NO WAY! LOL,,,well heck I could come right over and pick her up!! LOL...can I ask who you got her from???? she's sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

Small world, right?!

She is from a breeder in Manchester. Vom Nordostenhaus.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahhh I have heard good things of them,,she is gorgeous..and there's plenty to do in the area with puppies/classes and stuff, if you need any info let me know, I'd be glad to direct you to some good places..

Your in a good spot, not to far from all the doggie goings on !


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

WynterCote has a pup from the same breeder...you can do a search on threads concerning his/her pup.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

crisco78 said:


> I didn't think you could register a long coat GSD with AKC...or is that the long standard coat?


You can register any coat with AKC, but you can't do much with a long coat in conformation. All performance events are still good though.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

okay, can I interrupt and ask what is the difference in the 3 long coats?
I have a long coat, wasn't aware there were different descriptions. I just know it costs me over $$$ to get her groomed 2x month because it gets tangled in a day.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Krystyne, does your dog have an undercoat? If not, then your dog is a long coat. Not a long stock coat. Which would make sense if the coat gets tangled quickly. 
My long stock coat doesn't tangle, she may mat around her fuzzybutt area, but thats it.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

yes, its her rear end that gets matted really fast and it is kind of woolly and has a wavy under coat. Her tail drags the ground and gets matted in a matter of hours after the groomers lol but the rest of her hair doesn't appear to have much under coat and it's thin, long, shiny strands that never tangle. Is this because she is Czech/German lines?
I need to read about the difference. My GSD books don't really talk about this.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Long stock has the undercoat, standard long doesn't, and plush is a description for a standard stock coat that is longer and seems inbetween stock and long stock. But there is no genetic difference in plush, while long stock and stock are different genetically.


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the input 

Diane - I am looking for good puppy training classes and a reputable kennel, if you have recommendations! I have heard good things about Jon Gagnon in Colchester, but I haven't called them yet. We are not looking for anything more than basic puppy training - we don't plan to show or work her.

Thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yes jon would be one to check out, they also board dogs there and his new place is like a doggie club med))


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why don't you comb and brush her yourself?



krystyne73 said:


> okay, can I interrupt and ask what is the difference in the 3 long coats?
> I have a long coat, wasn't aware there were different descriptions. I just know it costs me over $$$ to get her groomed 2x month because it gets tangled in a day.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's so much more to do beyond basic puppy training.
these dogs can do so much. you don't have to show
to have your dog go beyond basic puppy training.



crisco78 said:


> Thanks for the input
> 
> Diane - I am looking for good puppy training classes and a reputable kennel, if you have recommendations! I have heard good things about Jon Gagnon in Colchester, but I haven't called them yet. We are not looking for anything more than basic puppy training - we don't plan to show or work her.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't mean I wanted a 6 week course and nothing more, I just meant that I wasn't looking for schutzhund or anything. I guess I just didn't phrase that well 


doggiedad said:


> there's so much more to do beyond basic puppy training.
> these dogs can do so much. you don't have to show
> to have your dog go beyond basic puppy training.


----------

